# Just Put a Deposit down on a 2006 Swift Sundance 630RL !



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi all, i'm very excited today as i have just put down a deposit on the above, everything seems ok and its beautiful, i will of course do a final check using the check list off here before i make the final payment ... I'll never sleep tonight :lol:


----------



## nickpl (Sep 16, 2008)

Congratulations matey, fabulous news, good for you..


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Woohoooooo many congrats!!!


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Excellent - now the fun really starts


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys, got a real good deal also


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm in the Eastern Lakes - where did you buy?
We ended up getting ours from Campbells in Preston - just cos you could spend all day in Preston & see hundreds of vans.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Kelcat said:


> I'm in the Eastern Lakes - where did you buy?
> We ended up getting ours from Campbells in Preston - just cos you could spend all day in Preston & see hundreds of vans.


Got it at Poolside, in Essex, i've been everywhere and half were either not intersted or just plain ignorant!!! I found this on my travels, i had a bit of business to do down that way and it caught my eye, the Staff where fantastic so it was a real easy deal 
I must say you look for ages and when you least expect to find one bang and Happy days


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> I must say you look for ages and when you least expect to find one bang and Happy days


Yeah like women :lol: 
Congrats Rizlar,We luv it :!: ,If you luv it,like we luv it,you'll luv it :!: (If you know what i mean) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

8O I do indeed :lol: :lol:


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

> Got it at Poolside, in Essex, i've been everywhere and half were either not intersted or just plain ignorant!!!


Where exactly is Poolside in Essex.I live in Essex but am not aware of it. :?

steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Chigman said:


> > Got it at Poolside, in Essex, i've been everywhere and half were either not intersted or just plain ignorant!!!
> 
> 
> Where exactly is Poolside in Essex.I live in Essex but am not aware of it. :?
> ...


Its in Harlow, Chapter


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Rislar said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > > Got it at Poolside, in Essex, i've been everywhere and half were either not intersted or just plain ignorant!!!
> ...


Cheers for that.Thats a new one on me.  Is it a new dealership?

steve


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > Chigman said:
> ...


Not at all, i should have said a CAR and MH dealer, upps!! its next to Hanns Caravan StorageHanns off Parndon Mills lane,


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's a pic


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got my insurance, £300 fully comp, thought that was great


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Just been away with the motorcaravanners club for the weekend, and a member there had exactly what you have bought, had the guided tour, very nice. ENJOY


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

nice van but check the floor see here
chapter


----------

